# قصص بريد الجمعة للاستاذ عبد الوهاب مطاوع



## asmicheal (4 يناير 2010)

من اكثر من اثروا فيا 
الاستاذ  الفيلسوف الراقى العميق العقل الواسع الصدر 

الاستاذ عبد الوهاب مطاوع 

احب اشرككم معى 
فى اجمل قصص وردود للاستاذ عبد الوهاب مطاوع 

:Love_Mailbox::Love_Mailbox::Love_Mailbox:


*(1)
* رائحة الحب *





دفعتني للكتابة إليك رسالة رائحة الورد للأم الأستاذة الجامعية التي تتحسر علي ابنتها التي بلغت السادسة والعشرين وأصبحت كالزهرة الفواحة جمالا ورونقا وثقافة ومركزا.. وتتساءل هل زكمت الأنوف فلم تعد تشم رائحة الورود، فلقد أردت أن أروي لهذه الأم الطيبة الحنون قصتي مع تمنياتي لها بأن يقر الله عينيها بسعادة ابنتها قريبا بإذن الله، فأنا طبيبة في التاسعة والعشرين ولدت ونشأت في إحدي دول الخليج حيث كان أبواي يعملان ودرجت بين ثلاثة أشقاء اثنان منهم توأم ويكبرانني وشقيقة تصغرني، وبين والدين هما في نظرنا كل الحب والحنان، وقد التحق شقيقاي التوأم بالجامعة في مصر، وبعد عامين لحقت بهما أنا للدراسة بكلية الطب وبعد عامين آخرين عاد أبي وأمي لمصر والتحقت شقيقتي الصغري بالجامعة، ومرت بنا السنون وتخرج الشقيقان وارتبطا بمن اختارهما قلباهما وسافر أحدهما وهو طبيب مع زوجته إلي لندن لاستكمال دراسته هناك، وتخرجت أنا وعملت طبيبة امتياز، ووجدتني شابة في الرابعة والعشرين من العمر.. جميلة ومثقفة ومن أسرة طيبة واجتماعية ومرحة لكني لم أرتبط بأي إنسان بعد لأن ظروف دراستي شغلتني عن التفكير في الزواج.. ثم جاءتني زميلة لي لتخبرني بأنها تريد أن تخطبني لإبن خالتها وحدثتني عنه طويلاً.. وكان رأيي أنه من الضروري أن أراه ويراني هو أولا في لقاء عابر في مجال العمل حتي إذا تحقق القبول الشكلي، يقوم بزيارتنا في البيت وإذا حدث العكس لم يتعرض أحد للحرج لكنه لظروف عمله في محافظة أخري لم يتم هذا اللقاء، وجاء هو لزيارتنا في البيت بعد فترة مع أخته وزميلتي للتعارف، ووجدته شابا وسيما أنيقا وتحدثنا في أمور عامة دون التطرق إلي موضوع الخطبة، وفي اليوم التالي فجرت زميلتي في وجهي قنبلة مفاجئة حين أبلغتني أنه قد أعجب بشقيقتي ويرغب في خطبتها هي وليس في خطبتي، وكانت شقيقتي في ذلك الحين في العشرين من عمرها وطالبة في السنة الثالثة بالجامعة، ولك أن تتخيل ما شعرت به في تلك اللحظة.. فلقد شعرت أنني كمن كان يسير في طريقه آمنا وفجأة تلقي صفعة قوية دون سابق إنذار! وعدت إلي البيت باكية.. ووقفت أمام المرآة وسألت نفسي لماذا لم أعجبه؟ ولماذا استحققت منه هذه الصفعة لأنوثتي، وبعد أن تمالكت نفسي وهدأت صارحت أبي وأمي وأختي بما حدث فوجم أبواي، وثارت شقيقتي وانهالت عليه بالسخرية.. واحتضنتني وهي تقول لي لعن الله من يفرق بيننا وأصرت علي الرفض وأيدها والداي في ذلك وانتهت أولي صدماتي في هذا الموضوع.




وبعد أقل من عام تقدم شاب ممتاز لشقيقتي فرفضته بحجة أنه مازال أمامها عام دراسي آخر قبل أن تتخرج، وكاد أبي وأمي يوافقانها علي ذلك، لكني كنت علي يقين من أنها لا ترفضه بسبب الدراسة وإنما مراعاة منها لظروفي لأنني أكبرها بأربع سنوات ولم أتزوج، فبذلت كل جهدي لإقناعها بقبول هذا الشاب الممتاز حتي نجحت في ذلك وتمت الخطبة بالفعل وبعد 8 شهور فقط تم الزفاف وكنت أسعد الجميع به، وأنهيت أنا عام الامتياز بعد ان تجاوزت الخامسة والعشرين بعدة شهور ولاحظت ان الحزن يخيم علي أبي وأمي لبقائي معهما وحدي في البيت بعد أن تزوج من يكبرانني ومن تصغرني.. لكني واصلت حياتي وجاء الأحفاد ليملأوا البيت صخبا وضجيجاً وضحكاً وحباً، وأصبحت عمة لثلاثة أطفال وخالة لطفلة واحدة كما أصبحت أيضاً أتجاهل نظرات الاشفاق في عيون أبي وأمي وأخوتي حين أستغرق في مداعبة الصغار، ولم يكن ذلك يعني أنه لم يتقدم لي أحد.. وإنما فقط أنه لم يتقدم لي الشخص المناسب حتي ذلك الوقت، وشغلت نفسي بعملي.. فعملت في عيادة طبيب أطفال كبير ودرست للماجستير ورشحني الطبيب الكبير بعد فترة للعمل في مستشفي خاص، وهناك تعرفت بزميل لي وتقاربنا كثيراً وتقدم لخطبتي وسعد الجميع به وبي ودامت الخطبة عاما كاملا وبدأنا الاستعداد للزفاف.. وعقدنا القران.. وفي الاسبوع التالي مباشرة للقران تعرض خطيبي لحادث سيارة أودي بحياته رحمه الله.. وانهرت انهيارا كاملاً ودخلت المستشفي وأمضيت فيه شهرين حتي استعدت قواي ولملمت نفسي واستعنت بربي علي أمري وخرجت من المستشفي إلي منزل أصهاري فاستقبلني والد خطيبي الراحل بكل الحب الحزين والمواساة وقبل رأسي ودعا لي ربه.. ثم جاءت والدته فاستقبلتني بكل النفور ولم تتردد في أن تقول لي أنها لا تريد أن تراني بعد ذلك أبداً لأنني كنت شؤما علي ابنها الذي مات بعد عقد قراني عليه بأسبوع..




وقدرت أحزانها وغادرت بيتها مكتئبة وحزينة وعدت إلي بيتي فدخلت حجرتي واعتكفت فيها أسبوعاً لم أنقطع خلاله عن التفكير في أمري ولا عن صلاة الاستخارة لأحاول الاهتداء إلي طريقي في الحياة، وبعد هذا الاسبوع غادرت الحجرة بقرار أبلغت به أبي وأمي وهو أنني أريد أن أسافر إلي بريطانيا لألحق بأخي الطبيب المقيم هناك واستكمل دراستي بعيدا من ذكرياتي الحزينة وآلامي القديمة، وأيدني أخي بحرارة في ذلك واحتجت إلي جهد كبير لإقناع أبي وأمي بما أردت، حتي تركاني أسافر وابتعد عنهما وهما في شدة الجزع والاشفاق عليّ فسافرت وأنا في السابعة والعشرين واستقبلني أخي ورعاني كأنني طفلته ورعتني زوجته كما لو كنت طفلها الثالث وقررت أن أبدأ من جديد وأن أعتمد علي الله الذي لا يغفل ولا ينام فبدأت الدراسة والعمل علي الفور والتحقت بحلقة لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم بالمركز الإسلامي في لندن، والتحقت بدورة لتعليم العزف علي البيانو وشغلت نفسي بكل ذلك واستغرقت فيه ورجعت إلي طبيعتي السابقة وفي أحد أيام العمل بالمستشفي البريطاني اختلفت مع إحدي الممرضات حول أسلوب علاج أحد الأطفال المرضي فأشارت إلي الطبيب الانجليزي الذي يرأس مجموعتنا وقالت لي أنه الذي أمر بذلك.. وجاء هو علي الصوت ووجدت نفسي في مواجهة معه وحين ثرت عليه رد عليّ بهدوء أو علي الأصح بالبرود الانجليزي المعروف قائلاً في حسم أنه ينتظرني في مكتبه بعد قليل، وانصرف، وتوجهت إليه في مكتبه فقال لي أنني أخطأت بانفعالي انفعالا زائداً في هذا الأمر كما أنني قد تدخلت في تخصصه وأخطأت بأن ناقشت أسلوب العلاج أمام الطفل وأبويه مما قد يضعف ثقتهم بنا أو بالعلاج، وبعد أن أوضح لي أوجه خطئي اعتذر لي عما ضايقني به خلال الحديث وأنهي اللقاء وهممت بالإنصراف من مكتبه فإذا به يقول لي بالعربية: مع السلامة! فعرفت في هذه اللحظة فقط أنه مصري وأنني قد خدعت بملامحه الاوروبية فظننته انجليزيا وعلمت أنه مصري من أب مصري وأم بريطانية وان شقيقته الوحيدة متزوجة كذلك من مصري، واقترب كل منا من الآخر منذ هذه اللحظة، وازددنا تقاربا واقترابا يوما بعد يوم حتي عرفت كل شئ عنه وعن والدته الانجليزية المسلمة وعن تربيته هو وشقيقته، وانفجر ينبوع الحب في قلبي وفي قلبه في وقت واحد ففاض علي الآخر وأغرقه وعدنا لمصر معاً لكي يخطبني ويتزوجني بعد أن تجاوزت الثامنة والعشرين من العمر، ولكي يذيقني كؤوس السعادة والهناء ويغرقني في بحر حبه وحنانه، ويعوضني عن كل آلامي السابقة أنني أكتب لك هذه الرسالة من الاسكندرية حيث نقضي أنا وزوجي الحبيب إجازة سعيدة علي أرض مصر لكي أقول له شكراً علي كل ما أعطيتني من حب وحنان وعطاء.. وأدعو الله سبحانه وتعالي أن يبقيه لي شريكا وحبيبا وسندا في الحياة.. ولكي أخاطب الأم الطيبة كاتبة رسالة رائحة الورد وأطالبها بألا تشعر بالقلق علي ابنتها لأنها قد تجاوزت السادسة والعشرين دون ان يتقدم لها الشخص المناسب، لأن الزواج رزق ونصيب وقد كتب لها عند مولدها الزوج الذي سيشاركها حياتها فإني لم أكن لأتخيل ذات يوم أنني سوف أسافر إلي بريطانيا لكي التقي بمن يكمل معي مشوار الحياة كما أنه ليس المهم هو أن تتزوج الفتاة وإنما أن يكون من تتزوجه هو الاختيار السليم لها والذي يسعدها.. فلا داعي للقلق بشأن التوقيت.. والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله




ولكاتبة هذه الرسالة أقول: **البداية الحقيقية لاتجاه المشاعر العاطفية لأي إنسان هي استثارة الاهتمام به، ولقد يتولد هذا الاهتمام بالطريقة الطبيعية أي بالتراكم الكمي للمشاعر من خلال التعامل الطويل معه كما تتجمع ذرات السكر المذاب في الماء ببطء حول الخيط المدلي في الكوب فتضع جسما بللوريا صلبا يصعب تفتيته، وقد ينشأ هذا الاهتمام في حالات أخري نادرة عن طريق الغمر الانفعالي أو الطوفان المفاجئ الذي يضع شخصا بعينه في بؤرة اهتمامنا فنرغب في التواصل معه ومن عجب أن بعض أجمل قصص الحب والزواج السعيد في الحياة قد بدأت بهذه الطريقة غير الطبيعية وليس عن طريق الاعجاب أو الانبهار اللحظي بالطرف الآخر وإنما عن طريق الضيق به.. أو الحنق عليه والرغبة في رد الإساءة إليه! وفي مثل هذه الحالات النادرة ينشغل المرء لفترة بالتفكير في رد الاساءة إلي من اقتحم بؤرة اهتمامه بالطريقة العكسية ثم لا يلبث بعد قليل أن يراجع نفسه ويبين أنه ليس بالسوء الذي ظنه به في البداية بل أنه لا يخلو كذلك من بعض ما يستحق الاعجاب به من أجله فيبدأ في التماس الأعذار له ثم التدبير نيابة عنه. ثم ينتهي به الأمر إلي الاقتراب منه والارتباط به! وهذا هو ما حدث بينك وبين زوجك الطبيب الشاب الذي وجدت نفسك في مواجهة حادة معه وانتهي الصدام بينكما باكتشاف كل منكما لمزايا الآخر والاقتراب منه والوقوع في غرامه. وهي أيضاً نفس البداية لإحدي أجمل قصص الحب العذري التي خلدتها لنا كتب الأدب وهي قصة جميل وبثينة! فلقد كانت بداية تعرفه بها صداما كهذا الصدام مع اختلاف الظروف والأزمان ولغة الحوار، وكان ميدان الموقعة في واد اسمه وادي بغيض جلس فيه جميل ذات يوم يستريح وأطلق أبله ترعي فجاءت فتاتان احداهما طويلة وجميلة، ومرت الفتاة الطويلة بجوار ناقة لجميل فأفزعتها وكان به ميل للاندفاع والكبرياء فسب الفتاة سبابا مقذعا.. وفوجئ بها لا تهرول من أمامه خجلي كما تفعل غيرها من الفتيات وإنما تقف في ثبات وترد عليه سبابه مضاعفا! وبدلا من أن يغضب جميل ويزداد حدة وعنفاً وجد نفسه يستطيب سباب هذه الفتاة ويعجب بجرأتها وشخصيتها وجمالها! وبعد أيام أخري رأها في يوم عيد سافرة الوجه كعادة الفتيات في الأعياد حين كن يخرجن سافرات الوجوه عسي أن يلتقين بأزواج المستقبل فهام بها حبا وأنشد فيها أعذب الشعر وبدأت قصة الحب التي ذاعت في البادية وحتي قرنت بين اسمي الفتي والفتاة حتي صار يعرف باسم جميل بثينة وتعرف هي باسم بثينة جميل، ولولا ان تقاليد العرب في ذلك الوقت كانت تجري علي رفض أهل الفتاة مصاهرة من يشبب بإبنتهم لتزوجا وسعدا بحياتهما إلي اليوم الاخير منها ولقد استرجع جميل ذات يوم بداية قصته معها فأنشد:


وأول ما قاد المودة بيننا


بوادي بغيض يا بثين سباب


وقلنا لها قولا فجاءت بمثله


لكل كلام يا بثين جواب!


والخلاصة هي أن الإنسان لا يعرف بالفعل أين ولا متي سوف يلتقي بأقداره في الحياة.. وهل سيكون ذلك في وادي بغيض أم في المستشفي البريطاني في عاصمة الضباب؟ وهل ستكون البداية اعجابا متبادلا أم صداما ونفورا كما حدث معك.. وكما حدث في قصص أخري من قصص الحياة وهل الخير في تأخر أقدارنا عنا أم تعجلها المجئ إلينا؟.. وكل ما نملكه هو أن نحيا حياتنا علي نحو سليم.. وأن نشغل أنفسنا دائما بالشواغل المفيدة.. وبالسعي إلي تحقيق أهداف صغيرة نستطيع بالجد والكفاح نيلها كما فعلت أنت بعد محنتك الأليمة وسفرك إلي لندن وانشغالك بالدراسة والعمل وحفظ القرآن وتعلم البيانو لأن العقل البشري إذا خلا مما يشغله استسلم لأفكاره الحزينة وهواجسه ومخاوفه واجتر آلامه واحباطاته واستغرق فيها والمهم دائما هو ألا نيأس من روح الله وألا نستسلم للقنوط.. وألا نسمح للمرارة بأن تفسد علينا أرواحنا وأوقاتنا، وألا ننشغل بحظوظ الآخرين في الحياة ونعقد المقارنات بيننا وبينهم لأن لكل إنسان من حظه ما يسعد به ومن همه ما يشقيه.. وألا نقول مع الشاعر العربي متحسرين:


تقدمتني أناس كان شوطهمُ


وراء خطوي إذا أمشي علي مهل


لأننا لا نعلم عن يقين هل الخير في مشينا الوئيد هذا أم في عدوهم هم علي الطريق؟ وهل سعدوا بما حققوه أم شقوا به؟ وهل تأخر حظوظنا هذا حرمان أبدي لنا أم هو ادخار لسعادة مؤجلة سوف تجئ في الموعد المقدور فتمحو كل الآلام وتغمرنا بكل ما نتطلع إليه من هناء فنهتف مع أديب الفرنسية الأشهر فيكتور هوجو: ما الحزن إلا مقدمة للسرور!



والإيمان بالله والثقة في رحمته..وسلام النفس والرضا بما أتاحته لنا الحياة هو بداية الطريق دائما يا سيدتي إلي السعادة والأمان فشكراً لك علي رسالتك الجميلة هذه وعلي اهتمامك النبيل بمخاطبة الأم المهمومة بمستقبل ابنتها.. وأرجو لك ولزوجك الحبيب كل السعادة والأمان والتوفيق في الحياة بإذن الله.*


----------



## عادل نسيم (4 يناير 2010)

*الأخت أسميشيل*
*الرسالة واضحة وجميلة وربنا يباركك ... زمان عندما فكرت في الجواز نصحني مسن أن أحكم العقل قبل الحب فالحب سيأتي في أوانه بعد ذلك وكانت نصيحة أعتز بها الي الآن*


----------



## asmicheal (4 يناير 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *الأخت أسميشيل*
> *الرسالة واضحة وجميلة وربنا يباركك ... زمان عندما فكرت في الجواز نصحني مسن أن أحكم العقل قبل الحب فالحب سيأتي في أوانه بعد ذلك وكانت نصيحة أعتز بها الي الآن*


 

:new5::new5::new5:

معاك فى رايك ا عادل 
فعلا العقل فى وجود قبول عاطفى 
يسمح للعاطفة ان تنمو صحية وتنجب مزيدا من الحب 

شكرا لمداخلتك القيمة والجميلة ا عادل نسيم


----------



## asmicheal (5 يناير 2010)

** البيت الجميل‏!‏ *


أكتب لحضرتك وأنا ابكي من عيني وقلبي ولا أعرف ماذا أعمل في مشكلتي وأنا بصراحة كنت لا أقرأ المشاكل التي تكتبها لكن وجدت ماما مرة تقرأها فكتبت لك يمكن بابا وماما يقرأو مشكلتي‏:‏ فأنا عندي‏10‏ سنوات واخي عنده‏12‏ سنة ونعيش وحدنا في شقة وضعنا فيها بابا لما أخذنا من ماما‏,‏ لأن بابا وماما مطلقين وبابا متجوز وعايش في شقة ثانية وماما عايشه مع والديها وبابا أحضر لنا مربيات كثيرات وكلهم وحشين وبابا غيرهم وآخر واحدة مشيت لأن بابا عرف أنها حرامية وسرقت حذاء لي وملابسنا‏,‏ والتي قبلها كانت بتحضر رجال الي البيت واحنا نايمين أو لما نروح المدرسة‏,‏ وأنا دلوقتي مع ان عمري‏10‏ سنوات بأعمل الأكل كل يوم في المساء علشان تاني يوم وكمان بأغسل الغسيل علي غسالة عادية والأطباق والحلل بعد كل وجبة وأخويا قليل لما يساعدني لأني بنت‏,‏ وتنظيف البيت كله عليه‏,‏ ولا أجد الوقت للمذاكرة بعد ان كنت أيام ماما متفوقه‏,‏ وربنا يستر وننجح أخر السنة‏,‏ وبابا قليل لما يحضر وينام معنا في البيت ولا يريد ان نختلط بأحد ومنبه علينا الانقول لأحد من الجيران اننا نبيت لوحدنا وكمان ألا نقول لماما لدرجة انني لما أكبر واتجوز مش حاجيب أولاد يتعذبوا زينا‏,‏ وبابا محلفني أنا وأخي علي المصحف أننا مانكلمش ماما ولايسمح لنا بأن نشوفها الا مرة واحدة كل أسبوعين وأنا وأخي بنحب ماما جدا ونوفر من مصروفنا لكي نشتري كارت تليفون ونكلمها من الشارع واحنا راجعين من المدرسة وربنا يسامحنا‏..‏ وماما قعدت بعد طلاقها من بابا سنين مش راضية تتجوز لغاية من‏3‏ سنين لما بابا أخذنا منها اتجوزت وسافرت ورجعت واتطلقت‏,‏ طلبت ان نعيش معها لكن بابا رفض علشان يعذبها‏,‏ وبيقول اذا كانت عايزة تأخذنا فهو مش هيصرف علينا‏..‏ ولن يعطينا الشقة واحنا مانقدرش نعيش مع ماما في بيت والدها لأن خالي متجوز ويعيش مع والديه واي مربية حتيجي لو وجدها بابا حتسيبنا لوحدنا وتخرج زي كل المربيات‏..‏ ما عملوا‏..‏ فلماذا لانعيش مع ماما وهي نفسها تعيش معانا وتخدمنا ونحن كذلك؟ 



وهل ممكن ياعمو تلاقي ماما راجل يتجوزها ويرضي نعيش معاه في شقته ويربينا زي أولاده ويحبنا أكثر من بابا‏,‏ أننا نزور بابا في بيته الثاني الجميل وبيقول لنا أنه لايقدر يأخذنا نعيش معاه في بيته الجميل وأحنا ساعات بنحس أنا وأخويا أنه مابيحبناش‏.‏ 


وماما بتقول عيب يبقي فيه محاكم بينها وبين بابا‏.‏ 


أنا كان نفسي أكون دكتورة وأخويا كان نفسه يكون مهندس لما نكبر وماما كانت بتشوف دروسنا وبتغسل لنا ملابسنا وتعمل لنا الأكل وكل حاجة وكنا شاطرين وياريت نرجع زي زمان‏.‏ 


وأنا كتبت لك لأني عندي مدرسة في المدرسة بأحبها قوي لقيتني مرة بأعيط في المدرسة لوحدي وصممت تعرف ليه وحكيت لها وقالت لي أنه كان عندها بنت وماتت وانا زي بنتها وقالت أكتب لحضرتك لأنها بتقرأ لك زي ماما وممكن تساعدني وتلاقي لماما رجل متدين عنده بيت وليس عنده أولاد ويحب أننا نكون أولاده‏..‏ فهل ممكن تساعدنا في هذا‏..‏ انا وأخويا حنشتر الأهرام كل يوم جمعة لغاية ماترد علينا لأننا عايزين حل بسرعة‏..‏ والسلاك عليكم‏!‏ *


*ولكاتبة هذه الرسالة أقول‏:‏* 



*لو كان الأمر بيدي لحاسبت أباك حساب الملكين عن اصراره بغير رحمة علي ان يمنع والدتكما من الحياة معكما في المسكن الذي تعيشان فيه وحيدين الآن الي ان يقضي الله أمرا كان مفعولا‏..‏ أو تتزوج امكما ذات يوم من رجل غرس الله في قلبه الرحمة بالصغار فيقوم منكما مقام الأب الغائب عنكما لكن ماذا نقول في عناء بعض الأباء مع بعض الأمهات الذي لايدفع ثمنه الفادح سوي الصغار الأبرياء؟ 


وماذا نقول لمن يرضي لطفلته وأبنه الصبي بأن يعيشا وحيدين تماما في مسكن مستقل وفي استطاعته ان يأمن عليهما في رعاية أمهما مهما كان تاريخها السابق معه أو تاريخه معها‏,‏ اليس ذلك أكرم وارحم من أن يأتيهما بمربية تستقبل الرجال خلال نومهما أو غيبتهما‏,‏ واليس ذلك أفضل وارعي لهما من ان يأتيهما بأخري تدعهما لنفسيهما أكثر الوقت مع ما في ذلك من مخاطر تربوية عديدة عليهما؟ 


ان الشذوذ هو اللجوء الي شئ بديل مع وجود الشئ الأصيل والشئ الأصيل هنا هو الأم الطبيعية لكما التي ليست الأن في عصمة زوج ولاشئ يمنعها من رعايتكما والاقامة معكما‏,‏ فماذا يسعد أباك في ان يحرمها منكما ويحرمكما منها؟ وهي في الجوار وتستطيع رعايتكما بعطف الأم وحرصها الطبيعي علي أبنائها‏.‏ 


لقد نهانا الرسول الكريم صلوات الله وسلامه عليه من أن نفرق بين الأم وابنائها وقال ما معناه من فرق بين والدة وولدها فرق الله بينه وبين احبته يوم القيامة‏.‏ 


ولهذا فاني ادعو اباك لقراءة رسالتك الموجعة هذه‏..‏ وأن يتفكر في معاني كلماتها الساذجة المعبرة عن حيرة طفلة لاذنب لها فيما ينكره أبوها علي أمها ولا في موقفه منها‏.‏ 


أما مطلبك الآخر في أن أجد لأمك رجلا متدينا يتزوجها ويقبل بكما معها ويرعاكما كأبنائه الذين من صلبه‏..‏ فما أقسي ان يبحث الطفل الصغير عن البديل لأبيه الطبيعي‏..‏ وهو علي قيد الحياة يحيا حياته في بيت جميل لكني أعدك بأن ابذل ما أملكه من جهد في هذا الشأن وان اعرض علي والدتك ما قد أتلقاه لها من عروض ملائمة في هذا الشأن وأرجو منك أو من والدتك الاتصال ببريد الأهرام مساء الأثنين المقبل لأعطاء البيانات الكافية عنها لأن رسالتك خالية من هذه البيانات كما أنها خالية ايضا من العنوان الذي يمكن الاتصال بكم فيه‏..‏ وشكرا لك*


:download:


الموضوع متجدد
لو حبيتم تتابعوة 
بقصص جديدة واروع ردود 
الاستاذ الفيلسوف الراقى عبد الوهاب مطاوع 
​


----------

